# Hard Labor Creek SP Kill thread!



## Wrangler35 (Nov 3, 2010)

I only got to hunt yesterday and had to come home last night to work today, so I missed one day. But yesterday morning I heard about 70 shots! Lets hear about em!

I had been in the stand since 6:30am and at 10o'clock had not seen a thing! Shots being fired everywhere, and nothing in this beautiful creek bottom I was in. Then, about 10 after, I hear crashing through the woods behind me. I stand and look and see a buck running in my direction to my left. As he's trotting by I grunt and try to stop him, but don't think he's stopping! So right when I pull the trigger he stops! I think I've missed, shot in front of him! Well I rack another in as the dern thing comes running towards me and right under my stand! He gets about 15 yards behind me and stops again, heart and head behind a tree, but lungs fully exposed. BOOM! I let another one fly! He runs about 10 yards, into a briar thicket (of course), and falls! I'm thinking he was a little 6, but as I approached him he was a lil' ol' 8! Woohoo! And upon closer inspection, I did hit him with my first shot-just grazed his chest. He's by no means a big racked deer, but was pretty big bodied, and my first bigger than a spike! So needless to say I was ecstatic! He weighed, dressed of course, 115 lbs. and they aged him at 3.5yrs old. Then I loaded him up and took him home! What a day! 

Alright guys, lets hear yours!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Nov 3, 2010)

I seen a pic today of a 10 pointer that was killed yesterday morning also.


----------



## dylankd22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Real nice nine pointer was killed.


----------



## browning260 (Nov 3, 2010)

My dad killed a nice 10 point tuesday morning. 4 1/2 years old, 155lbs.  Not near as many hunters this morning because of the weather, I guess, only heard about 4 shots.  My dads friend shot a spike this morning.  56 deer checked in yesterday, and 2 had been checked in this morning at 11:00.


----------



## Wrangler35 (Nov 3, 2010)

When we were scouting around there Monday morning we jumped a huge 10 pointer, and were hoping he'd come through yesterday too but never did show. Oh well. He sure as pretty though! Might've been one of the ones killed.


----------



## Wrangler35 (Nov 3, 2010)

alright people! I know there were more than 4 deer killed by forum members! lets see em!


----------



## wmflyfisher (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was one of the rangers on duty down there this weekend. Overall a huge success. This was the 5th year for the hunt at HLC. The health and age of the deer harvested was pretty ideal for our management plan. Thanks for all who came out! Here are the stats.

2009

* 82 hunters
* 68 deer killed

2010

* 140 hunters
* 82 deer killed 
* 165lbs. (largest killed, live weight)
* 1.5 - 3 yrs. (average age), less than 10 deer over 6 yrs old

There were a good amount of nice quality bucks killed. I was pretty surprised actually. Biggest was a 10 and I believe the spread was 19 maybe?? I saw numerous nice bucks the first morning. A few pics that I snapped.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd like to see Hard Labor go Trophy buck like BF Grant..Recken that would ever happen?


----------



## deerhntr1 (Nov 3, 2010)

I got to hunt yesterday morning and killed a seven point and a doe.  The seven point had two points that were broken on one side.  Looks like he had been fighting.  Were there any hogs killed during this hunt?


----------



## wmflyfisher (Nov 3, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I'd like to see Hard Labor go Trophy buck like BF Grant..Recken that would ever happen?



Nope, you will never see that in a state park. Resource mgmt plan in parks revolve around a healthy, maintainable population. I wish it was trophy focused!!



deerhntr1 said:


> I got to hunt yesterday morning and killed a seven point and a doe.  the seven point had two points that were broken on one side.  Looks like he had been fighting.  Were there any hogs killed during this hunt?



Oh yeah, one hog killed this morning. Weighed about 60lbs.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2010)

It was a great hunt for our group. There were  4 of us and all saw deer. I was the only one in our group to get a deer. 

My son and I hunted deep in the woods on Tuesday and I shot a 75lb doe early that morning from about 70 yards.   As everyone who was there knows Wednesday AM was quite nasty and wet. We slept in for a while. 
My son and I changed strategy and moved to the golf course area. We saw one deer this morning, but no chance for a shot. Our other 2 fellows did like most others and went home. 
 I had two shot opportunities Wednesday PM but missed with the first shot. I was fortunate enough to connect on the 2nd deer, it was a 115 lb 4 pointer. Shot from about 230 yards on Fairway #5.
Both the doe and buck were aged by the rangers to be 1.5 year old deer.

HLC has a lot of deer and puts on a great hunt opportunity. I was especially impressed with the Rangers and golf staff helping out the handicapped gentlemen with the hydraulic lift stand and the dedicated location for them to hunt. My hat is off to all involved in that effort.

It took me 5 years to get picked for a SP hunt, but I will be trying for Hard Labor again.  Sorry for the poor pics but phone pics is all I have.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2010)

Milkman. Did you happen to check out the spot I told you about? Just wondering if the spot still held any deer.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Milkman. Did you happen to check out the spot I told you about? Just wondering if the spot still held any deer.



Yes, lots of deer sign in that vicinity. The doe came from near there, but closer to the lake. 

It was pretty crowded over there Tuesday to say the least.
 The spot where we hung my sons stand early on Monday AM had folks within 75 yards of his stand on each side when he got there Tuesday AM. We had flagged it with tape and marked it well.  Didn't seem to matter though.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Nov 4, 2010)

deerhntr1 said:


> I got to hunt yesterday morning and killed a seven point and a doe.  the seven point had two points that were broken on one side.  Looks like he had been fighting.  Were there any hogs killed during this hunt?


Deerhntr1 did you go where I sent you?


----------



## sharks (Nov 4, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It was a great hunt for our group. There were  4 of us and all saw deer. I was the only one in our group to get a deer.
> 
> My son and I hunted deep in the woods on Tuesday and I shot a 75lb doe early that morning from about 70 yards.   As everyone who was there knows Wednesday AM was quite nasty and wet. We slept in for a while.
> My son and I changed strategy and moved to the golf course area. We saw one deer this morning, but no chance for a shot. Our other 2 fellows did like most others and went home.
> ...



The golf staff was great that was my dad that had the lift and he was able to kill two deer a spike and a doe and also missed a few times before he got them I also killed two the first morning so we headed home about lunch time the first day


----------



## BigAl935 (Nov 4, 2010)

*8 pt killed*

To HLC.  Thanks for a great opportunity.  I had a great time and the staff and rangers were all extremely nice and helpful in every aspect of the hunt.  I highly recommend this park to anyone wanting to hunt, hike, or any of the numerous activities they have to offer.

As for my hunt.  I found a place way up in the woods on a creek.  There were a lot of rubs around me and some beautiful hardwoods.  At about 7:50 on tuesday morning I panned to my left and saw a buck moving fast and heading to some thicket.  I pulled up my rifle and took the shot at the last second and dropped him right behind an oak tree.  I never got to see how many points due to the amount of time I had to shoot and when he feel behind the tree I couldn't see his head.  I continued to hunt until my father-in-law came to help me out.  I got down and walked over to the deer and to my surprise it was a nice 8 pt.  They aged him at 2 1/2 yrs, 130 lbs "field dressed" and he had a 19 1/2 in spread if I remember correctly.  It was a great kill and if it were not for my father-in-law and brother-in-law helping me drag him, I might still be there trying to get him out.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations to all on what sounds like a very successful hunt!


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 4, 2010)

my son killed a small button buck on the very back fairway, and we saw several doe in the same spot... went home Wednesday due to the weather


----------



## deerhntr1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Deerhntr1 did you go where I sent you?



I went there, but someone already had a stand in that spot so I moved away from the area about a half mile.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 4, 2010)

i have to say that hlc is at the top of my list of quota hunts.  the gw's were all polite and friendly.  the camp ground was good and had lots of room, electricity and water at the sites.  i scouted all day monday and found a good looking spot over by the beach #2.  funny thing when i came out of the woods, a lady was walking the road and told me,"i walk here every day and never see any deer here". i think she had all of them named. tuesday i was set up by 6:00am in a hardwood draw. had scrapes and rubs all around. had a deer come by at 7:15, it was still to dark to see.  then nothing!!!  the shooting started and at eleven i hadnt seen anything.  i planned on staying in my blind till 12:30. at 11:30 a deer with horns came out of a cane break to my left and was only about 30 yds away. he was broadside i raised my 7mag and fired. i  knew i had hit him good by the way he ran.  after 40 yds he fell and almost slid into a 10 foot drainage ditch.  from the time i saw him till i shot him was about 5 seconds.  after he fell i started thinking, that deer had big horns.  i backed it all up and realized what a large rack he had, then i started getting excited.  i waited all of 1 minute before i flipped my blind over, didnt go out the door, and went to inspect my deer. 9 point with 2 small spurs about 3/4" 17" spread, 21" beams, dressed 130. im having a european mount done, my daughter is going to come over and take some pics and try to put them up for me. great hunt, i will put in for it again. i missed having an eleven by 1/2"


----------



## chad smith (Nov 4, 2010)

well i put in for the same parks 3 yrs in a row and never got picked, it seemed like the folks that got picked were the same ones getting picked year after year, i have friends that have gotten picked for all 5 yrs since the parks hunts were first offered to the public and they couldnt go to 3 of the 5, i just dont think its fair.. but congrats to the ones who got picked and who killed deer,  anyways just venting, just my 2 cents


----------



## preston h (Nov 5, 2010)

my cuz shot a spike there tues morning. They said that there was a deer shot there that will make it in gon is there any pics of that one?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Nov 5, 2010)

deerhntr1 said:


> I went there, but someone already had a stand in that spot so I moved away from the area about a half mile.


How does that area look now? Thinking of putting in again.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Nov 5, 2010)

the r.o.c. said:


> i have to say that hlc is at the top of my list of quota hunts.  the gw's were all polite and friendly.  the camp ground was good and had lots of room, electricity and water at the sites.  i scouted all day monday and found a good looking spot over by the beach #2.  funny thing when i came out of the woods, a lady was walking the road and told me,"i walk here every day and never see any deer here". i think she had all of them named. tuesday i was set up by 6:00am in a hardwood draw. had scrapes and rubs all around. had a deer come by at 7:15, it was still to dark to see.  then nothing!!!  the shooting started and at eleven i hadnt seen anything.  i planned on staying in my blind till 12:30. at 11:30 a deer with horns came out of a cane break to my left and was only about 30 yds away. he was broadside i raised my 7mag and fired. i  knew i had hit him good by the way he ran.  after 40 yds he fell and almost slid into a 10 foot drainage ditch.  from the time i saw him till i shot him was about 5 seconds.  after he fell i started thinking, that deer had big horns.  i backed it all up and realized what a large rack he had, then i started getting excited.  i waited all of 1 minute before i flipped my blind over, didnt go out the door, and went to inspect my deer. 9 point with 2 small spurs about 3/4" 17" spread, 21" beams, dressed 130. im having a european mount done, my daughter is going to come over and take some pics and try to put them up for me. great hunt, i will put in for it again. i missed having an eleven by 1/2"


Do you not have to shoot a doe 1st anymore? When I went I had a big 10 pt come out at 8 the 1st day and could not shoot it because I had not shot a doe yet. I did end up with 2 does that eve and the buck in my avatar the next morning though.


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 5, 2010)

no doe first anymore, your allowed 2 deer of any combonation, plus all the hogs you want. we never saw a hog or talked to anyone who had. It was one of the best organized quota hunts i've ever been on. the game wardens and rangers were the nicest and most polite i've ever been around. ranger Hill and Myers were most helpful. the quota was for 250 and approx 140 showed up to hunt. if everyone picked had shown up to hunt i feel like there would have been hunters sitting in each others laps.  some areas were more popular then others but we had a hard time finding an area where we could hunt out of sight of other hunters. i didn't get a deer but saw several in thickets that i couldn't get a shot at.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 5, 2010)

Less than 60% that got picked showed up. Wow, great for the ones that did show up. Like xhunterx said above, it sounds like it would have been pretty crowded if everyone had shown up.

WMFLYFISHER, what was the quota in 2009 with only 82 hunters?


----------



## MCW1984 (Nov 5, 2010)

well i think since only half the folks picked are showing up i should get a free pass.i applied the first four years without being drawn.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 5, 2010)

I think if they don't show at a predetermined time then the GW should be able to write new permits on a first come basis.

That's just me though.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 5, 2010)

nwgahunter said:


> I think if they don't show at a predetermined time then the GW should be able to write new permits on a first come basis.
> 
> That's just me though.



Does anyone think that the GWs know that not everyone they draw will show?

Cmon guys....it isn't like these folks putting on the hunt don't know what they are doing.  I'm sure they realize that only 70-80% of the folks picked will actually show up.  

I've put in for a number of years...was able to get picked 2 years ago.  Saw one deer that I couldn't shoot and was able to snag 2 hogs also.  Was a great hunt that I keep putting in for every year.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 5, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Does anyone think that the GWs know that not everyone they draw will show?
> 
> Cmon guys....it isn't like these folks putting on the hunt don't know what they are doing.  I'm sure they realize that only 70-80% of the folks picked will actually show up.
> 
> I've put in for a number of years...was able to get picked 2 years ago.  Saw one deer that I couldn't shoot and was able to snag 2 hogs also.  Was a great hunt that I keep putting in for every year.



I'm sure they know. I'm just saying what I think they should do. The first year was good for attendance but after the excitement it went down.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 5, 2010)

chad smith said:


> well i put in for the same parks 3 yrs in a row and never got picked, it seemed like the folks that got picked were the same ones getting picked year after year, i have friends that have gotten picked for all 5 yrs since the parks hunts were first offered to the public and they couldnt go to 3 of the 5, i just dont think its fair.. but congrats to the ones who got picked and who killed deer,  anyways just venting, just my 2 cents





MCW1984 said:


> well i think since only half the folks oicked are showing up i should get a free pass.i applied the first four years without being drawn.





nwgahunter said:


> I think if they don't show at a predetermined time then the GW should be able to write new permits on a first come basis.
> 
> That's just me though.





rjcruiser said:


> Does anyone think that the GWs know that not everyone they draw will show?
> 
> Cmon guys....it isn't like these folks putting on the hunt don't know what they are doing.  I'm sure they realize that only 70-80% of the folks picked will actually show up.
> 
> I've put in for a number of years...was able to get picked 2 years ago.  Saw one deer that I couldn't shoot and was able to snag 2 hogs also.  Was a great hunt that I keep putting in for every year.





nwgahunter said:


> I'm sure they know. I'm just saying what I think they should do. The first year was good for attendance but after the excitement it went down.



Hey folks , lets keep it on topic, the OP started this thread looking for posts about kills at the hunt. yall have some valid topics for another thread, OK.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2010)

chad smith said:


> well i put in for the same parks 3 yrs in a row and never got picked, it seemed like the folks that got picked were the same ones getting picked year after year, i have friends that have gotten picked for all 5 yrs since the parks hunts were first offered to the public and they couldnt go to 3 of the 5, i just dont think its fair.. but congrats to the ones who got picked and who killed deer,  anyways just venting, just my 2 cents


It sure is fun hunting them to..Maybe you should just give up..



Sorry Milkman..I couldnt help it


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 5, 2010)

can someone explain to me what this place is?? i'm totally confused


----------



## Milkman (Nov 5, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> can someone explain to me what this place is?? i'm totally confused



It is a 5800 acre GA State park that holds a 2 day deer hunt each season.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 5, 2010)

Agreed. Thanks for the reminder.



Milkman said:


> Hey folks , lets keep it on topic, the OP started this thread looking for posts about kills at the hunt. yall have some valid topics for another thread, OK.


----------



## CUTNHARE (Nov 5, 2010)

the two fo us killed 3 deer , 2 does on tuesday  and a spike on weds. ,


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 6, 2010)

hey cutnhare, if you were at hard labor creek, you broke the law. it wasnt open for hunting monday, just tuesday and wed.


----------



## Wrangler35 (Nov 6, 2010)

the r.o.c. said:


> hey cutnhare, if you were at hard labor creek, you broke the law. it wasnt open for hunting monday, just tuesday and wed.



I'd say he meant Tuesday and Wednesday, I kept getting my days mixed up too! 

And as far as folks getting picked for 5 years straight? It was my third year putting in for it and my first time getting picked. The same was true for almost everybody else I talked to down there too. Sorry for any hurt feelings, I'm just happy for the folks that got the chance to hunt this beautiful track of land, like EVERYONE SHOULD be! Now, deer killed folks! Thanks for reffing milkman.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 7, 2010)

wmflyfisher said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was one of the rangers on duty down there this weekend. Overall a huge success. This was the 5th year for the hunt at HLC. The health and age of the deer harvested was pretty ideal for our management plan. Thanks for all who came out! Here are the stats.
> 
> ...


----------



## chambers270 (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a blast, saw plenty of deer and killed the biggest buck I have seen while hunting.

Thanks for the pics, I forgot my camera and only had one picture with my phone of my deer!

The middle deer in picture #4 is the 8pt I killed, and the top deer is the smaller 7pt but you cant see its head in the pic. 

It was a bit crowded with 141 hunters, I am sure it would have been rough if many more would have came up. I saw 3 flashlights before daybreak Tuesday morning. I am sure that alot of the deer activity at daylight and late morning came from people pushing them around.

I posted my story in the deer hunting section. Here is the link if you would like to read it:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583132


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 14, 2010)

a picture of the nine point i killed at hard labor creek is on my profile page. got it there and didnt know how to put it on here. yall look, hes a read good deer. almost have the euro mount done.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice buck ROC! Unusual picture... yes, but still a nice buck!  Show the skull mount when you are done.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats to those that got deer. 

So if you are selected how does this work? Do you just show up and hunt?  I had original signed up, but had to withdraw. 

Will be signing up next year though.


----------

